# teflon tape on oil pressure switch?



## Trophies (May 27, 2014)

hey so recently my oil pressure switch (black) was leaking a bit of oil. i resolved the problem by placing teflon tape around the threading of the bolt. My question is are pieces of teflon going to shred into the motor or no? :screwy:

cheers.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Probably not. that's what the filter is for, and the sender should be on top of the filter housing. FWIW, the 42 draft designs relocation kit instructions tell you to use 1-2 wraps of teflon.


----------

